# William Gouge on election and reprobation



## Reformed Covenanter (Nov 15, 2019)

Q. What believe you concerning God’s particular decree of men?

A. That God from all eternity elected some to be saved in Christ, and left others to be damned for their sins. ...

For more, see William Gouge on election and reprobation.


----------

